# How does she look?



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

How does Shadow look set up? She is 6 months old.









Here is another one from when she was almost 5 months.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Hehe I don't have a good eye but I say she looks mighty fine! 

If you pinched down on her back in the right spot she would straighten out much more and look really level I would think. 

Front and rear views would be helpful to see her depth and width and her escutcheon.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

She's beautiful Hailee! She's built a lot like my Heidi, with a lot of leg! :wink: I'll have to agree with Stacey that maybe if you pinch her down in the right spot she'd look a touch better. I think the front and rear pics will really help though.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

ADORABLE. She is cute as ever. I have to say that I think she has a really bas slope to her back end. It could be the way she is standing, and like Stacie said, straighten out the back and that might go away a little


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

It also might depend on how used she is to be handled. That's how Lyric is.
Before:









After:









She's getting better about it! :wink: What about Splash? :roll:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Crissa, She is adorable.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

She is very pretty love her coloring  Here's what I think about her confirmation:
Set up pic, she looks to be short bodied, when she's not set up she looks fine. She has nice body capacity, dairy character and general appearance. She looks like she's pretty tall for her age. Her withers could be a little sharper but they blend nicely into her long neck. Her topline is very level. Her rump angle is a little steep but a better angle does come with age. She is standing on very strong feet and legs, she has good strength in her back pasterns.
I'm suprised she doesn't trip over those ears!! lol


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thank you! And I agree with goathappy, though I don't think I'm really as qualified to say much! :roll:

Hailee, you should have seen my first market lamb show, it was hilarious now that I think back on it! My lamb was not trained AT ALL!
I found the pic!










Dang talk about being a novice! I had NO CLUE what I was doing! LOL. EEEKKK look at my hair! :shocked: No wonder my lamb wouldn't listen to me! She had too much hair in her face! :shock:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL I can't imagine what I looked like my first show :lol:
I like your hair, at least it isn't long and frizzy like mine :shock:
I was talking about Hailee's goat above, but here's what I think of Lyric(the better pick :wink: )
Lyric is very long in body and has a nice topline. I'd like to see it a touch more level but that comes with age. Her withers are sharp and blend smoothly into her long neck. She has good general appearance, body capacity and dairy character. I'd like to see a bit stronger feet on her though.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Sorry, I was talking about Shadow too. I loooove Shadow! I think she's just a beautiful little doe! So Shadow has better feet than Lyric right? How do you tell?


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I wish I could get some LaManchas that color, I'm so tired of black and black and tan. I want splashes and spots!!! lol Caesar should fix that, along with everything else :wink: 
Looking at Lyric, it looks like she needs a pedicure and it would make her feet look stronger. Upon closer inspection, since her toes are a bit long, it gives you the optical illusion that her pasterns are weak. Could also be the stand, those stands make my goats' feet look bad too. Shadow's feet look better because you can see that she has deep pasterns(thats a good thing) and the flat surface shows that a lot better.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

You're right about her needing trim, but my dad managed to lose my clippers so I have to find some other way to trim them, any suggestions? I love the colors too! Although I've been wanting one that was black with cream trim. Lyric has little splash on her left leg that goes up on the inside, but that's all the color she has. Have you seen Lyric's parents? Lyric is also 10 months old now! I don't remember how old she is in that pic. 

I feel like I've stolen Hailee's thread, I'm sorry!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I remember the pics you posted of them, they are pretty 
The only thing I would say is buy another pair of trimmers, they say you can use pruning shears but I don't trust them.........


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I have used pruning shears for years, they dull easily though.


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone for responding! 
Crissa, you didn't steal my thread! I love hearing about your sheep and Lyric and Heidi. I liked the pic you posted. You have some nice hair! 
goathappy, Stacey, and sweetgoats, thanks for the pointers.


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh, and Splash does not cooperate at all. She will stand still but when you move her leg back she just pulls it back to where it was. :roll:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

That's also how Lyric used to be, just work with her some more. Like keep moving it where you want it until she leaves it for a minute and reward her. By the way I cut my hair! And it's already almost back to that length! :shock:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Hailee, She will get better at standing the more you work with her. She is a real doll, so I can see that she will do just fine with time.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

I agree with Sarah on both Shadow and Lyric.  

Hailee,

We got to see Shadow's full sister! She is a yearling. We thought about getting her, but she is bred to Boer buck and we don't really want to mess with Boer kids.... :?


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Neat Jacque! Where did you see her at? Carolyns?


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

No, she wasn't at Carolyn's. Some guy had bought her for his Boer and decided he wanted to go more Boer and she would only give him 50% kids, so he was selling her....


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

What did she look like?


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

I think she was over all nicer than Lady. She wasn't a long bodied doe...that was probably the biggest thing I would have improved on her. She had good feet and legs, nice topline, and good breed character. She was longer and leveler in the rump compared to Lady. I thought she was a nice doe....


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Neat! What color was she?


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Color wise....she looked a lot like her granddam, Maisey.


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh... Don't even know what she looks like! :laugh:


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

I'll PM you a pic of Maisey in just a minute...


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks for the pic!


----------

